# Intel GMA950 reserves 120MB of memory[SOLVED]

## BenderBendingRodriguez

Hello to every gentooers out there, i hope someone will help me here  :Smile: 

The problem is that the card i am actually using on my netbook reserves more than 120MB of memory out of 1GM and i am left with mere 881MB. I understand it uses some of that memory BUT when i tested jolicloud i had about 980MB available there. 

As for the setup, i am using KMS (2.6.33) and the 2.10.0 intel driver, earlier before i was using all the "stable" packages so kernel 2.6.31-r10 and intel 2.9 but it was still using so much memory, could someone tell me if it is possible to lower that usage (boot command? ).

Thank YouLast edited by BenderBendingRodriguez on Fri Mar 12, 2010 10:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## eccerr0r

Are you sure you have highmem enabled?

For the most part, these chipset graphics controllers should allocate memory for the frame buffer only when you're running graphics that need the memory.  It shouldn't show up in your 'free' report as unusable/hidden.

Typically these CGC's take up 1 to 8MB total on boot, and will take more when you start graphics applications like X11.  My netbook with kernel highmem support enabled reports 1019776KB total on boot (995MB).  Not quite the full 1024MB because of the kernel and unusable memory, but the text mode graphics aperture as well.

----------

## BenderBendingRodriguez

Hmmm, i had highmem disabled i didn't think it would matter to GMA950. BTW isn't highmem needed only if someone wants more than 4GB of memory under 32 bit os? As i see it i have it completely disabled, should i at least enable 4G highmem?

----------

## eccerr0r

If you want to access all of 1GB RAM you need highmem(4G) enabled.  If you have 4GB ram you need highmem(64G) enabled.

----------

## BenderBendingRodriguez

Thank You for clearing this up for me. Much appreciated

----------

